# looking for work central NJ



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Just wanted to see if anyone needs any help in the Central Jersey area. 02 Ram with 7'6'' Meyer Ready Willing and Able Thanks hope to hear from someone soon 

I am located in neptune but willing to travel for work


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

Have lots of work in central jersey. Whats your # ill call you today.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

(732) 501- 2954 call me please


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

anyone else ? monmouth / ocean county


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

If you dont want the work and your looking elsewhere, let me know. I have you down to start the 1st storm. If you work with us you will not have time to plow anywhere else. Just let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

no i didnt think of it that way , i am still with you as planned


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i called you and left a message you never called me back are we still on ? let me know so i can plan my winter if there will be any snow this year


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

called you two hours ago and got your machine again give me a call if you still need my help 

732 501 2954


----------

